# Craftsman industrial table saw?



## Trimcannon (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy a 3hp 220v 10" table saw made by Craftsman ( cabinet saw-industrial/ commercial grade), for a REALLY good price. About half of what the go for new, and its only 13 months old. Anyone know of any bad reviews? I normally don't buy craftsman anything, and wanted to hold out for a Grizzly Cabinet saw, but this may be too good to pass. Thoughts?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If it's really only 13 mos old, then it should be a current model that they sell for $1300....I've never seen these but Orion is currently making their hybrid saws, jointer, and DP's, so it's logical to at least think it's possible that the cabinet saws are also made by Orion. Any pics, model #s, etc.?


----------



## Trimcannon (Nov 7, 2008)

I believe the saw you show is the one for sale. Looks like a good deal to me. I will get it for about $600. I'm not sure if there is an extension table, but it does come with a biesmeyer fence.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Should make a good saw. My tool collection is virtually all Craftsman. I could not be more pleased.

G


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

We had a 12" craftsman with a 3hp.220 motor and I would hate to guess how many miles of wood it went through. My father used it to build houses and I believe it was used on 6 or 7 homes. So I would think you would be getting a good deal.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Pounce, Trimcannon... Pounce!

Beautiful saw. If you buy it and don't like it. Call me. I'll buy it from you for that money.
Dave


----------



## Trimcannon (Nov 7, 2008)

*Saw*

I picked up the saw, and a Delta 18 x 36 sander for $1200. I'm getting an electrical upgrade in the shop, so in about a week, I hope to be impressed with the purchase. I plan on reviewing then. Beismeyer fence was definitely a big plus.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

> Craftsman ...industrial/ commercial grade


:laughing: Now that is an Oxymoron!!

Nothing against the saw or Sears. Funny how manufacturers toss around 'industrial grade' like they do HP ratings.


----------

